# Bed and Breakfast in Solomons Island, MD



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Well, here on our anni. getaway at Solomons Island in Maryland. We are at the Back Creek Inn B&B. This place is excellent and I am highly recommeded. The small staff is very nice and make it a point to go out of their way to get to know you and tend to your needs. There is plenty of stuff to do around here, and even rented a SEGWAY earlier with the wife and had a blast! I'll have pics next week as I had to get a stupid disposible because I forgot mine. Anyways, the owner cooked the best Eggs Benny I have ever had, and many other people claimed that as well. Got many good ratings in the local papers and supposedly the best B&B in the area. If you are near this place and need a quick getaway or a mini vacation, this place is a hit! Here's the website! :tu

http://www.backcreekinnbnb.com/


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Cool review. Sounds like a nice relaxing place. 

Nice place to enjoy a cigar.



I know you promised..No smoking. We all know who the boss is. I married one too.

Is she going to let you watch the LSU game?


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

I haven't been in that area since the late 80s...........nice area to hang out


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Thanks - bookmarked the page. 

Have done a few jobs down there - and we rented a charter boat about a year or so ago for some fishing out on the bay from there.

Looks like a neat B&B and I see they allow smoking in the garden/patio area's.


Ron


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

It's hard to beat a good eggs benny. I am glad you're having fun, Jimbo. :tu:tu


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

JaKaAch said:


> Cool review. Sounds like a nice relaxing place.
> 
> Nice place to enjoy a cigar.
> 
> ...


Had a blast, and I didn't want to leave...but I ain't retired yet! Was able to watch the game on a 13 inch TV! :r Not a big deal...I just sat closer to the tube! :tu


----------

